# String mittels Out.print ausgeben



## David2456 (8. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem

String s = In.readString();
  Out.println(s);

Wieso wird mir der String nicht ausgegeben?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Henne079 (8. Dez 2015)

Sicher das es out.println heißen soll und nicht System.out.println?


----------



## David2456 (8. Dez 2015)

Ja zudem macht es keinen Unterschied


----------



## Henne079 (8. Dez 2015)

Ich habe es eben getestet, solange keine eigene Klasse Namens Out erstellt wurde, ist es nicht möglich Out zu nutzen.

Zu deinem Problem, dieser Code funktioniert.

```
Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
     String s = scan.nextLine();
     scan.close();
     System.out.println(s);
```


----------



## Flown (9. Dez 2015)

Zur Warnung die System In- und OutputStreams schließt man nicht, das überlässt man der JVM!


----------



## Chjester (9. Dez 2015)

Ich habe so das Gefühl du arbeitest mit den Klassen In.Java und Out.Java aus Sprechen sie Java kann das sein ?, wenn das der Fall ist mit du bei der Eingabe auch die " mit benutzen.

P.S. Deine Aufgabe mit dem Umlauttausch kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------

